# Community > Resource Library >  nz bush craft

## mucko

any recommendations for a book on nz bush craft, something my kids use to experiment with shelter building lighting fires etc. be good to have a solid base to work off

----------


## feratox

I have one of these - good basic stuff 
https://shop.mountainsafety.org.nz/b...the-nz-bush--3

----------


## Micky Duck

how to survive in the bush on the coast and in the mountains of NZ...A very old MSC book that is chocker block full of stuff.

----------


## Tussock

> how to survive in the bush on the coast and in the mountains of NZ...A very old MSC book that is chocker block full of stuff.


I would like a copy of that.

----------


## Micky Duck

if my memory serves me correctly it was written by a RAF pilot who crashed in remote country and walked out...realizing the need for manual for others to follow.

----------


## feratox

> how to survive in the bush on the coast and in the mountains of NZ...A very old MSC book that is chocker block full of stuff.


That is quite a cool old book, not pretty, but good info esp with edible things for those that can't shoot

----------


## gundoc

NZ Deerstalkers Assn used to run very good bushcraft weekends for junior members.  Contact your local branch to see if they still do it, and if not, why not?

----------


## Barefoot

> how to survive in the bush on the coast and in the mountains of NZ...A very old MSC book that is chocker block full of stuff.


Is that the old orange book? Have a copy somewhere as well, it's about 30yrs old and well worn now.

----------


## Micky Duck

yip the one shown above.

----------


## Russian 22.

> NZ Deerstalkers Assn used to run very good bushcraft weekends for junior members.  Contact your local branch to see if they still do it, and if not, why not?


They call it the hunts course now. Worth doing.

----------


## Ranger 888

Contact your nearest NZ Mountain Safety Council office- they sell an excellent "Bushcraft" manual. It's not expensive.

----------


## mucko

so the msc manual is a worthy book then.

----------


## Ranger 888

Yes, and they run weekend courses as well.

----------


## Wollywog

> Yes, and they run weekend courses as well.


The Mountain Safety Council discontinued all their courses about five or six years ago. They are now only a advocacy group, without a training arm. 
Their website does have a list of training providers on their website.

----------


## Sideshow

That old manual is really worth getting it’s got loads of stuff in it that is not taught today but is still very relevant.

----------


## sightpicture

I second the Hildreth book. 

And I got one in the days when the actual NZ Government printer was a source of much utility rather than annoyance.

Those of us who went to school in the 50s and 60s knew - even if we did not appreciate it fully at that age - that anything with the imprimatur of R. E. Owen was worthy of repeated reading. Especially but not only if one was a Scout.

----------


## Sideshow

Dad gave me my one :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

I have been reading the Mountain Safety book with my boy. He is 9 soon and is getting a couple of Ray Mears books for his birthday, at his request.

----------


## Frodo

> I have been reading the Mountain Safety book with my boy. He is 9 soon and is getting a couple of Ray Mears books for his birthday, at his request.


Good stuff mate.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

I can recommend the Ray Mears one, dont get the fukn Bear Grylls shite......drinking your own piss is NOT recommended.....

----------


## Steffan

I agree about the the Hildreth book it was the only DECENT  book that covered survival and bushcraft in NZ I've got two of them .

----------


## Frodo

For NZ specific info, the Hildreth book is probs the best.

----------


## A330driver

Thats such a bloody shame......if it wasnt for those types of courses that I took as a kid as a Boy Scout,deer stalkers ,local gun clubs,etc ... Id probably be dead 





> The Mountain Safety Council discontinued all their courses about five or six years ago. They are now only a advocacy group, without a training arm. 
> Their website does have a list of training providers on their website.

----------


## msingleton

Pretty sure they still do the hunts course they did a year ago

----------


## Micky Duck

that would be NZDA not the MSC.

----------


## Sideshow

> I can recommend the Ray Mears one, dont get the fukn Bear Grylls shite......drinking your own piss is NOT recommended.....Attachment 119789


Ohoo dear @Scouser I can’t believe you followed through and took his advice  :Sick:  bet your wife was impressed when you cuddled up to her after a pint of your own :XD:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Ohoo dear @Scouser I can’t believe you followed through and took his advice  bet your wife was impressed when you cuddled up to her after a pint of your own


Bwaharrrrrrrrr.......a couple of ice cubes and a twist of lemon helps...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Bwaharrrrrrrrr.......a couple of ice cubes and a twist of lemon helps......


Didn’t see that in the book.......so you got stuck out because?
A: you where carrying a freeze to keep your ice cubes in?
B: you where carrying a bloody great lemon tree a potato peeler and a glass?

Might have to have a look at that book of his :ORLY:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Sick:

----------


## Steffan

It was written by Flight Lieutenant B. Hildreth   who was my fathers cousin I don't think he was flying the crashed plane  plane in the Alps which is pictured in the first page of the book and it was first published by the Government printer in 1962. It was and still is one of the best books about how to survive in NZ. You see it in second hand book shops .

----------

